# Staubfilter? PC verstaubt trotz Lüftern



## crzhimself (1. Februar 2018)

*Staubfilter? PC verstaubt trotz Lüftern*

Moin zusammen,

vorweg: Ich bin mit dem Thema völlig unvertraut.  Sorry also, wenn das 'ne Noob-Frage ist, habe ein wenig gegoogelt aber nichts passendes (außer ein Staubfilterset für 100€) gefunden.

Ich habe heute meinen alten PC durch den neuen getauscht und diesen bei der Gelegenheit mal entstaubt bzw. versucht zu entstauben. Ich hab's zwischendurch immer mal wieder gemacht aber trotzdem hat sich der Staub richtig festgesetzt. Deswegen dachte ich mir jetzt also von vorne rein so wenig Staub wie möglich reinlassen. 

Und zwar sind mir die grün markierten Stellen auf dem Bild am hinteren Teil meines PCs ein besonderes Dorn im Auge. Für den Lüfter habe ich auf Ebay für 2€ so 140mm Staubfilter gefunden, ich denke die erfüllen ihren Zweck, oder? 

Nur für die längliche Partie habe ich nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand ne Idee, wie man das umsetzen könnte?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tigertechnik (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*

Für den Lüfter solltest du hier fündig werden. Staubschutz-Filter fur Lufter online kaufen


 Unten muss man sich ebend was zurecht basteln, alten nylonstrumpf zurechtschreiden oder gitter passend schneiden....   

edit: hier: DustEND G1 Staubfilter, extra widerstandsarm


----------



## claster17 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*

Zumindest beim Lüfter bringt ein Staubfilter absolut gar nichts, weil der vom hoffentlich staubarmen Inneren ansaugt und rauspustet. Ob unten Luft rein oder rausgeht, hängt von deiner Lüfterkonstellation ab.

Mir stellt sich auch die Frage, wieso die Grafikkarte da unten steckt. Auf deinem Z370-Board ist der Slot halb so breit angebunden. Oben montiert ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch geringer, dass Luft vom Heck des Gehäuses bezogen wird und allgemein ist die Kühlung einen Ticken besser.


----------



## buggs001 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*

Da der Lüfter an der Stelle die Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst, benötigst Du keinen Staubfilter.
Der Staub kann nicht entgegen der Luftrichtung ins Gehäuse eindringen.

Die Öffnungen im Heck, im Bereich der Grafikkarte, würde ich einfach zukleben und vorne einen 2. Lüfter rein.


----------



## crzhimself (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*



claster17 schrieb:


> Zumindest beim Lüfter bringt ein Staubfilter absolut gar nichts, weil der vom hoffentlich staubarmen Inneren ansaugt und rauspustet. Ob unten Luft rein oder rausgeht, hängt von deiner Lüfterkonstellation ab.
> 
> Mir stellt sich auch die Frage, wieso die Grafikkarte da unten steckt. Auf deinem Z370-Board ist der Slot halb so breit angebunden. Oben montiert ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch geringer, dass Luft vom Heck des Gehäuses bezogen wird und allgemein ist die Kühlung einen Ticken besser.





buggs001 schrieb:


> Da der Lüfter an der Stelle die Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst, benötigst Du keinen Staubfilter.
> Der Staub kann nicht entgegen der Luftrichtung ins Gehäuse eindringen.
> 
> Die Öffnungen im Heck, im Bereich der Grafikkarte, würde ich einfach zukleben und vorne einen 2. Lüfter rein.



Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich lade im Anhang mal Bilder von meinem alten PC hoch, der lüftertechnisch (bis jetzt) identisch ausgestattet ist (Also 1 vorne mit Luft ins Gehäuse, einer hinten oben mit Luft raus). Ich gebe zu, dass der Vordere nicht optimal vor dem Festplatten Cage positioniert ist. Die Lüfter habe ich gestern, soweit ohne Demontage möglich, mit Staubsauger und Tuch entstaubt. Und der hintere ist, obwohl er Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst, verstaubt ohne Ende.

Ich habe meine Graka jetzt höher platziert, habe das mit dem Slot aber nicht genau verstanden - magst Du das nochmal erläutern?

Die jetzige Lüftersituation ist insofern besser, als dass der vordere Lüfter nichts direkt vor der Nase hat. Habe trotzdem Sorge, dass der in unmittelbarer Zeit ähnlich aussehen wird.

Und das alles, obwohl das Zimmer in dem der PC steht wöchentlich sehr gründlich geschrubbt wird


----------



## claster17 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*



crzhimself schrieb:


> Habe trotzdem Sorge, dass der in unmittelbarer Zeit ähnlich aussehen wird.



Wenn du deinen PC mehrere Jahre nicht reinigst, wird der neue auch so aussehen wie dein alter.
Außerdem hat das R5 bereits Staubfilter in Front und Boden (also alle einsaugenden Seiten). Feinstaub wird allerdings immer durchkommen, da man sonst keinen Luftdurchsatz mehr hat. Einmal im Jahr solltest du schon mal den Staub mit z.B. Druckluft rauspusten.


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*

Hast du den Staubfilter vorne schonmal gesäubert?Wie kommt da soviel Staub rein trotz Filter?
Die vorderen Lüfter sind ja in Drehrichtung saugend denke ich mal.Wobei die wohl auch immer noch zu grob sind um alles abzuhalten denke ich.
Aber auch Staubfilter müssen mal gesäubert werden.


----------



## crzhimself (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen PC mehrere Jahre nicht reinigst, wird der neue auch so aussehen wie dein alter.
> Außerdem hat das R5 bereits Staubfilter in Front und Boden (also alle einsaugenden Seiten). Feinstaub wird allerdings immer durchkommen, da man sonst keinen Luftdurchsatz mehr hat. Einmal im Jahr solltest du schon mal den Staub mit z.B. Druckluft rauspusten.



Habe den durchaus hin und wieder aufgemacht und durchgesaugt (war aber nie wirklich super effektiv, an Druckluft habe ich noch nicht gedacht, guter Tipp). Ist ein zweiter Lüfter (oder auch mehr) denn so oder so sinnvoll?



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Hast du den Staubfilter vorne schonmal gesäubert?Wie kommt da soviel Staub rein trotz Filter?
> Die vorderen Lüfter sind ja in Drehrichtung saugend denke ich mal.Wobei die wohl auch immer noch zu grob sind um alles abzuhalten denke ich.
> Aber auch Staubfilter müssen mal gesäubert werden.



Ja, auch den. Offensichtlich viel zu selten aber war auch erschrocken, wie viel da trotzdem an den Lüfterblättern klebt.


----------



## claster17 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*



crzhimself schrieb:


> Ist ein zweiter Lüfter (oder auch mehr) denn so oder so sinnvoll



Rein für die Kühlung brauchst du nicht unbedingt einen zweiten Lüfter in der Front, weil du kaum über 200W Abwärme hast. Es würde aber die  Wahrscheinlichkeit senken, dass Luft durch das klaffende Loch in der Rückwand angesaugt wird. Andererseits kannst du das Loch wie bereits gesagt einfach abkleben.


----------



## crzhimself (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*



claster17 schrieb:


> Rein für die Kühlung brauchst du nicht unbedingt einen zweiten Lüfter in der Front, weil du kaum über 200W Abwärme hast. Es würde aber die  Wahrscheinlichkeit senken, dass Luft durch das klaffende Loch in der Rückwand angesaugt wird. Andererseits kannst du das Loch wie bereits gesagt einfach abkleben.



Das würde der Kühlung keinerlei Abbruch tun, wenn ich das luftundurchlässig abkleben würde? Das wäre natürlich die kostensparendste Variante. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## seahawk (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter? PC verstaubt trotz Lüftern*

Kannst Du ja auch mit einem Stück schwarzer Damenfeinstrumpfhose abkleben. Hält den Staub auf und lässt noch Luft durch.


----------



## Tigertechnik (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*



buggs001 schrieb:


> Da der Lüfter an der Stelle die Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst, benötigst Du keinen Staubfilter.
> Der Staub kann nicht entgegen der Luftrichtung ins Gehäuse eindringen.



Wenn der PC samt Lüfter 24/7 läuft hast du recht. Ist er aus geht deine Rechnunh nicht auf ^^


----------



## airXgamer (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter? PC verstaubt trotz Lüftern*

Also ich habe auch ein R5 und keinerlei Probleme mit Staub. Bei mir sind nur die Standardlüfter (einer vorne, einer hinten) verbaut. Die Staubfilter sauge ich regelmäßig aus. Im PC ist kaum Staub, lediglich auf dem Netzteil ist eine dünnste Staubschicht. Ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Staub in das Gehäuse fällt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter? PC verstaubt trotz Lüftern*

Staub kann auch ins Gehäuse schweben und einzelne Partikel haben die Größe einer Hautschuppe, weil es eine Hautschuppe ist. Selbst in einem 4.000 Jahre altem verschlossenen ägyptischen Grab ist Staub... wie kommt der nur dahin?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter hinten, was nehmen? (Fractal R5)*



claster17 schrieb:


> Außerdem hat das R5 bereits Staubfilter in Front und Boden (also alle einsaugenden Seiten). Feinstaub wird allerdings immer durchkommen, da man sonst keinen Luftdurchsatz mehr hat.


Die Staubfilter vom R5 sind eher Richtung gute Luftströmung optimiert. Ich habe es im Vergleich mit drei Gehäuse subjektiv bewertet und es kommt relativ viel Staub ins Gehäuse. Einige billige Gehäuse haben dünne Schaumstoffmatten, das filtert wirklich gut, behindert die Kühlung aber massiv.


----------



## hell046 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Staubfilter? PC verstaubt trotz Lüftern*

Die Öffnung hinten zukleben wird nichts bringen wenn der Luftdruck im Gehäuse nicht stimmt. Anscheinend herrscht Unterdruck, also mehr Luft wird raus befördert als rein. Die fehlende Luft zieht sich das Gehäuse durch alle Ritzen und Öffnungen, die natürlich nicht gefiltert sind. Klebst du hinten das zu und hast noch Unterdruck, wirst du toll den Staub in jeder Ritze haben. 

Besser wäre es, Überdruck im System zu haben. Das kann man machen indem der vordere Lüfter mit mehr Drehzahl als der hintere läuft oder eben zwei rein und einer raus bläst. Dann wird die Überschüssige Luft aus allen Ritzen und öffnungen raus geblasen und somit kommt nur saubere Luft durch die Filter rein. 

Testen kann man das schön mit einem fetzen Klopapier den man an die öffnungen ohne  Lüfter hält oder Räucherstäbchen. Da sieht man sehr schön wo Luft angesaugt wird.


----------

